# Inter-Island Shipping



## bbazor (Nov 18, 2013)

Does anyone have any experience on shipping items from one island to another? If so, do you have an idea what it would cost for a balikbayan box from Baguio to Mindanao?


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

bbazor said:


> Does anyone have any experience on shipping items from one island to another? If so, do you have an idea what it would cost for a balikbayan box from Baguio to Mindanao?


I'm going to assume that you are still or currently in the States. I have shipped items between islands here in the past and have had 100% safe and reliable service using LBC.
Check their site, LBC Freight here and there will be a toll-free number for them. They should be able to give you costs for sending boxes between towns/islands.


Jet..


----------



## bbazor (Nov 18, 2013)

Your assumption is correct. I am currently sending a crap load of boxes to Baguio. I will be there in less than 3 months. In the not too distant future, I will probably send some of my stuff from Baguio to Davao, CDO, or Cebu (depends on where I decide to settle down). How were the costs for the things that you shipped? I realize that it depends on the size and weight, but I was hoping for an example. I will certainly contact them when I get ready to make the shipments.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

bbazor said:


> Your assumption is correct. I am currently sending a crap load of boxes to Baguio. I will be there in less than 3 months. In the not too distant future, I will probably send some of my stuff from Baguio to Davao, CDO, or Cebu (depends on where I decide to settle down). How were the costs for the things that you shipped? I realize that it depends on the size and weight, but I was hoping for an example. I will certainly contact them when I get ready to make the shipments.


I can't remember the cost but was very reasonable. It was an IBM computer being sent to Cebu from Angeles AND RETURN. The amount I paid included insurance and was very low cost and reliable.


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

bbazor said:


> Your assumption is correct. I am currently sending a crap load of boxes to Baguio. I will be there in less than 3 months. In the not too distant future, I will probably send some of my stuff from Baguio to Davao, CDO, or Cebu (depends on where I decide to settle down). How were the costs for the things that you shipped? I realize that it depends on the size and weight, but I was hoping for an example. I will certainly contact them when I get ready to make the shipments.


We send ours with some of the nephews with a little spending money for free trip to see their folks plus get our stuff there.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

sea freight by LBC or by Jolly B or 2Go is by volume ...

not by weight ..

a medium box, about 22x22x24 inch from Baguio to Manila was quoted about 3000 peso, sometime ago

with doorstep delivery worth it. -

comparatively a power Supply for laptop, from Manila to Batanes was charged 300 peso like a few years ago.


----------

